# Stuffed Jalapenos (ABT's)



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

Atomic Buffalo Turds (ABT's) are quite a hit in the BBQ world - next time you prepare to smoke a brisket or ribs or whatever...try tossing a dozen or so of these bad boys in the smoker for a couple hours. You can thank me later!!

My ABT recipe:
15 (or so) fresh jalapenos
2 packages of bacon (regular cheap bacon works fine)
1 block cream chz
1 package dry ranch dressing powder
1 package of little smokeys sausages
1 tbsp of ole bay seasoning (or seasoning of your choice)
OPTIONAL: 1 tsp Franks red hot sauce (or hot sauce of your choice)
30-35 toothpicks

Cut off stem of japs and slice them in half - core them out (scrape out seeds and membrane) - set them aside
Warm cream chz in microwave for 1 minute to soften it - or let it sit on counter while you are preparing the jalapenos
Mix the ranch package, ole bay seasoning, and about 1 tsp of the hot sauce (optional) together in a bowl. Be sure to blend it well.

Using a spoon put about 1 tbsp (or less) of the cream chz mixture in the jalapeno, lay 1 smokey sausage on the cream chz, wrap with bacon making sure to wrap completely and fairly tightly wrapped. Secure bacon with the toothpick ensuring you stick the toothpick through the sausage to hold it all together.

Put these on your smoker at 225-250* and let them cook for about 2 hrs. 
Put them in a pan for an appetizer or plate them with your BBQ as a side dish - either way you won't likely have any left over...they get eaten FAST!!

I like to prepare them hours before the BBQ is going to be ready so my guests have something to snack on while I cook. They are a HIT.

This is a picture of what they should look like when they are considered "done". These cooked for 2 hours at 230-235*


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

stuffed japs are hard to beat. 
I'm am trying to figure out what kind of meat that is, looks like pork butt-- but it looks too small?


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

Those are small (4 lbs each) bone in pork shoulders / picnic cut (the package says "Boston Roast" sometimes).
Makes great pulled pork if the Groc store is out of pork butts.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

I thought ABT stood for Atomic Butt Terror. :wink:


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

For hilarity I like to leave one jalapeno with some membrane and seeds. Its funny to see one get it and they start freaking out because the one they got was hot. It does suck however when you get the one that is still hot. 

So, I have been making them but not eating them lately.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Cooked some just like that but added a thin cut crappie filet under the bacon. Either way good stuff.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

stangfan93 said:


> For hilarity I like to leave one jalapeno with some membrane and seeds. Its funny to see one get it and they start freaking out because the one they got was hot. It does suck however when you get the one that is still hot.


Haha!! I'm going to have to do this - sounds like good clean fun.


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

BlueWaveCapt said:


> Haha!! I'm going to have to do this - sounds like good clean fun.


I call it Jalapeno Roulette


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

BlueWave,

What kind of smoker is that you have?


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

fishtale said:


> BlueWave,
> 
> What kind of smoker is that you have?


UDS - upright drum smoker (some call it ugly drum smoker)
Built it myself using plans I found on the internet. Really puts out some great BBQ and I can smoke for 17-18 hrs on 1 basket load of coal/wood chunks.

Easy to use, cheap to build, and holds temps great for a LONG time...


----------

